# Help! Kernel compile err.

## dragos240

```

net/built-in.o: In function `ieee80211_wake_queue':

(.text+0xe61a1): multiple definition of `ieee80211_wake_queue'

drivers/built-in.o:(.text+0x185686): first defined here

net/built-in.o: In function `ieee80211_rx':

(.text+0xe1cd5): multiple definition of `ieee80211_rx'

drivers/built-in.o:(.text+0x187c25): first defined here

net/built-in.o: In function `ieee80211_stop_queue':

(.text+0xe54aa): multiple definition of `ieee80211_stop_queue'

drivers/built-in.o:(.text+0x18366a): first defined here

make: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 1

```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Why don't you provide kernel information ( what sources do you use, which version)?

You can try to

```

cd /usr/src/linuc

cp .config ~/kernel-conf0g-backup

make mrproper

cp  ~/kernel-conf0g-backup .config

make

```

Just remember to copy .config. make mrproper will delete .config.

----------

## dragos240

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Why don't you provide kernel information ( what sources do you use, which version)?
> 
> You can try to
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I use 2.6.32-gentoo-r5

----------

## dragos240

Hello?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragos240,

Where did you get the .config from in the first place ?

----------

## dragos240

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dragos240,
> 
> Where did you get the .config from in the first place ?

 

I made it myself.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragos240,

For this exact kernel version ?

If not, you must run 

```
make oldconfig
```

aftern you put the .config back to make it a legal config for this kernel version.

That silently drops options no longer used and asks you to set new options, not in the .config

All other options are retained from the old .config

----------

## dragos240

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dragos240,
> 
> For this exact kernel version ?
> 
> If not, you must run 
> ...

 

Alright. It didn't output anything. But when I made the last config, it asked if I wanted some new options.

----------

## dragos240

Same error occured.

----------

## cach0rr0

what build of gcc are you running at the moment? 

dont normally see such a thing unless it's an ancient gcc used against newer sources.

----------

## dragos240

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> what build of gcc are you running at the moment? 
> 
> dont normally see such a thing unless it's an ancient gcc used against newer sources.

 

gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.)

----------

## cach0rr0

could you dump your .config up on pastebin so we can have a look? 

lspci -n output would be useful as well.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566726

?

----------

## dragos240

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> could you dump your .config up on pastebin so we can have a look? 
> 
> lspci -n output would be useful as well.

 

Alright. Config

lspci -n

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566726
> 
> ?

 

nice catch. I agree this looks to be the culprit, for whatever that's worth. 

 *the bug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This patch fixes compilation problems that were caused by function
> 
>     naming conflicts between the rtl8187se driver and the mac80211 stack.
> ...

 

sure enough 

01:00.0 0280: 10ec:8199 (rev 22)

== rtl8187se

----------

